# جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟



## إسلاميه (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

انتوا تقولون إن الله يجبرنا على طاعته وأنكم لستم مجبرون بل نحن نعبده لحبنا له وطاعته وشكره ...

إذا اللذي لن يشكر إلاهكم لن يتعذب !!؟

وإذا لن يتعذب ... أو يعاقب ... لماذا جهنم !!؟

يعني جهنم منو يدخلها في ديانتكم !!؟

شكراآآ*​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

سلام و نعمة ليكي أختي المسلمة 
لا يوجد لدينا مفهوم الجنة بعد الموت فالجنة في المفهوم المسيحي تختلف عن الجنة بالمفهوم الإسلامية و تعرف الجنة بالمفهوم المسيحي بملكوت السموات و الحياة الأبدية مع يسوع المسيح حيث نعيش كملائكة الله من دون شهوات الجسد هناك في الملكوت لا يوجد جوع أو عطش أو تعب لا ألم بل سعادة أبدية لا يستيع العقل أن يتخيلها هناك و كما قال لنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء ( متي 22/) و الذين يرثون ملكوت السموات هم كنيسة المسيح (جماعة المؤمنيين) الذين عملو بكل ما أوصاهم ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح وهم اللذين يعكسون صورة الله في حياتهم و هم ايضاً رجال الله القديسين و هم شهداء المسيحية الذين عاشوا كشهادة حية للمسيح وماتوا من أجل هذه الشهادة
وبعد هذه المقدمات تعالي نتعرف من هم الذين لا يرثون ملكوت السموات في بعض الآيات الكتابية ذكرت بعض الأمور التي تفلصنا عن الله فشهوات الجسد من شانها أن تفصلنا عن الله و تمنعنا من دخول الملكوت فتعالي نتأمل هذه الأعمال 
أعمال الجسد ظاهرة: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة.. حسد، قتل، سكر.. الذين يفعلون مثل هذه، لا يرثون ملكوت الله" (غل 21:5). 
 "لا تضلوا... لا زناة، ولا عبدة أوثان، ولا سكيرون... يرثون ملكوت الله" (1كو 6: 9،10). 

مخالفت الوصايا العشرة (ناموس موسى) تفصلنا عن لله لأنها بنظر الله خطيئة و تستحق الدينونة على هذه الأفعال

لذالك يجب التوبة عن هذه الأفعال


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

هل معنى انه لا يملك ملكوت الله انه يدخل جهنم ؟؟ 

سلام ونعمة ،،،


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

اخي 
يعني ايه "هل معنى انه لا يملك ملكوت الله انه يدخل جهنم ؟؟ "
الملكوت دي هبة من الله و محبة لبني البشر انه يخلينا معاه في حضرته
و اكيد اللي بيخالف (وصايا و ليس فرائض) ربنا مش حيكون له النعمة دي


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

طيب ما حيكون له النعمة دي .. 

طيب شو مصيره ؟؟؟
جواب واضح رجاءا


----------



## Tabitha (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

*بشهادة يحي ابن زكريا القديس يوحنا المعمدان *

[Q-BIBLE]*يو 3 : 36 
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله*[/Q-BIBLE]

*ومن فم ربنا يسوع نفسه*

[Q-BIBLE]*يو 5
24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة. 25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون. 26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. 27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان. 28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته. 29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة 
*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

Anestas!a
وضعت موضوع بالامس ويبدو اني أخطئت بالتفسير 
ولا أريد أن أخطئ مرة اخرى 
أرجو منك ان توضحي لي مغزى الايات بالنسبة للسؤال
انه العصاة ومرتكبي الذنوب من المسحين ولم يتوبوا ما مصيرهم ؟؟ 

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اكيد حيدخلوا النار

و لا انتم عندكم العصاة في المسلمين حيدخلوا الجنة برضه؟


----------



## Twin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت إسلامية*



إسلاميه قال:


> انتوا تقولون إن الله يجبرنا على طاعته


*من قال أننا بنقول أن الله يجبرنا علي طاعته *
*وفي نفس الوقت بتقولي أننا بنقول*​*


إسلاميه قال:



وأنكم لستم مجبرون بل نحن نعبده لحبنا له وطاعته وشكره ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ممكن تقوليلي مين ال بيقول كدة*
*ما هذا التناقض؟؟؟*
*وفي سطر واحد*​*


إسلاميه قال:



إذا اللذي لن يشكر إلاهكم لن يتعذب !!؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...




إسلاميه قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




إسلاميه قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


إسلاميه قال:


> وإذا لن يتعذب ... أو يعاقب ... لماذا جهنم !!؟​



*تاني مين قال كدة بقي*
*أزاي ال مش هيشكر ربنا مش هيتعذب ؟؟؟؟*
*شكلك بتتكلمي علي حاجة تانية خالص*​*


إسلاميه قال:



يعني جهنم منو يدخلها في ديانتكم !!؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...




إسلاميه قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




إسلاميه قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


إسلاميه قال:


> ​



*كدة جة أخر السؤال وكدة ممكن أجابة*
*جهنم هذه للعلم مكان أنتظار فقط وليس أبدي*
*فجهنم مرحلة أنتقالية للنار الأبدية المعدة لأبليس وجنوده*
*فالجحيم هذا مكان أنتظار الأشرار فهم يبقون فيها بعد موتهم الي يوم القيامة العامة والدينونة*​ 
*والجحيم *
*



 
هو مقر الموتي وهو
ترجمة للكلمة العبرية شئول والكلمة اليونانية هاديس
وهو مكان مظلم مخيف سكانه يشعرون بكل شئ حولهم ولكن !!!
حالتهم لا نستطيع أن نعبر عنها فهم في حاله مختلفة كثيراً
فهم في بليد جامد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​
 
*فالجحيم هذا هو مكان الأنتظار الذي يقطن فيه الأشرار والخاطئين وكل من يرفض الله ويرفض خلاصه وفدائه*
*أي يقطع علاقته بالله ويرفضه شخصياً*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

طبعا بدخلوا النار 



> فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة


الدينونة المقصود بها جهنم ؟؟


----------



## mahmoud.cio (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

Twin ....
هل هناك من المسيحين من يذهب الى النار الأبدية ؟؟


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

اكيد يا اخ محمود
بس اللي بيعصي ربنا و لم يتب عن خطاياه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*



mahmoud.cio قال:


> Twin ....
> هل هناك من المسيحين من يذهب الى النار الأبدية ؟؟




 طبعا محمود .. طبعا 

اللي يعمل الشغلات اللي الانجيل قال لا تعملوها و ما يتوب عنها زي ما قال الاخ كيرو .. و كمان كل شخص ما يحب و ما يعمل بمحبة لا مكان له مع يسوع في ملكوت الله


----------



## انت الفادي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: جهنم من يدخلها في المسيحيه !!!؟*

الاخوة الاحباء
سبق و تكلمنا في هذه النقطة و قلنا ان كلمة مسيحي لا تطلق علي اي انسان... بل هي تطلق علي من هو يؤمن بالسيد المسيح يعمل بتعاليمه فقط.. فلا يوجد كلمة مسيحي بالاسم.. هذا اعتقاد خاطئ. لان المسيحية ليسة هوية قومية.

فنأتي هنا الي المسيحي (الانسان المؤمن) و الشخص الغير مؤمن (لا اقدر ان اقول عليه مسيحي)
فالله قد اعطانا الخيار... اعطانا و علمنا ما يحبه و ما لا يحبه... فأن فعلت (بأرادتك بدون اجبار) مشيئته فأنت الرابح.. و ستدخل ملكوت السموات..
اما لو لم تفعل تعاليمه و وصاياه (هذا للانسان الغير مؤمن ) اذن فأنت ستذهب الي النار... لانك عشت حياتك كلها في الخطيئة رافضا تعاليم الله و وصاياه.
فالله هو مثل الاب الحنون الذي يحب اولاده... و اعطاهم وصايا بما يحب و بما لا يحب.. ثم ترك لاولاده الخيار... ان فعلتم رضيت عنكم و ان لم تفعلو فلن ارضي عنكم... و ان لم تفعلو اولا ثم عدتم و فعلتم ففرحتي بكم اكبر.
لان الله يفرح بخاطئ يتوب اكثر من 99 انسان لا يحتاجون الي توبة.
و من هنا نقدر ان نفرق بين الوصية و بين الاوامر... فالوصية لك ان تنفزها علي حسب محبتك.. اما الامر فيجب ان تنفزه مرغما او علي مضض.
كل منا.. يفرح قلبه عندما يعمل ما يحبه ابيه..و كل منا يعمل علي مضض ما يأمرنا به ابينا.
اذكر عندا كنت طفلا... اتضايق عندما يأمرني ابي بأن احضر له كوب من الماء في اثناء انشغالي بلعبة ما.
و لكني كنت اشعر بالسعادة عندما احل واجباتي المدرسية رغبة في النجاح و رغبة في نظرة الافتخار التي اراها في عين ابي.
فأبي كان يترك لي حرية اختيار وقت المزاكرة.. و لم يجبرني في وما من الايام علي مزاكرة دروسي.. لكنني كنت ازاكر حتي انجح و حتي اري في عينيه نظرة الافتخار.
فماذا سيكون الموقف لو ان ابي كان يجبرني علي المزاكرة؟؟؟؟ كنت سأزاكر علي مضض حتي انجح  و اتخلص من هذا الحكم.

اعرف اني قد دخلت في امور شخصية خاصة بي ليست لها ضرورة في الموضوع.. و لكني فقط عرضتها حتي نلاحظ الفرق بين الاجبار بأوامر و احكام في الطاعة .. و بين الطاعة بمحبة و رغبة في ارضاء المحبوب.

في متي 7 : 22
.[SIZE=-2]22  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]23[/SIZE]  فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاث


اختلط علي الكثير من الاخوة المسلمين فهم هذه الاية..و معني هذه الاية يمثل اختلافا جزريا بين المسيحية و الاسلام.
ففي هذه الاية وضح لنا السيد المسيح معني الايمان... فليس كل من يقول انا مسيحي او يعمل اعمال وصايا الله في الكتاب سيدخل ملكوت السموات.. بل الذي يفعلها بكل قلبه و كل فكره و كل نفسه.
هناك العديد من الناس من تصلي الي الله بلسانها و لكن قلبها في مكان اخر.. و عقلها في مكان اخر..فهل مثل هذا يدخل ملكوت السموات؟؟؟
و هل لو قلت بلسانك لابيك انك تحبه لكن في قلبك انت لا تشعر بأي عاطفة تجاهه.. هل هذا يجعل منك الابن المبارك؟؟؟
بالطبع لا..
فالكتاب المقدس يعلمنا.. عندما نحب ان نحب من كل قلبنا و من كل فكرنا و من كل نفسنا.
فأن صلينا لا نصلي لانه فرض او واجب.. بل نصلي لرغبتنا في التكلم مع الله.. لاشتياقنا لحبه و نعمته.
ان عملنا اعمال صالحة ليس لاجل ان ننال اجر عليها بل من اجل ان نظهر محبة الله.. و نتقرب اليه.
لم يكن الله مترفعا في تعليمنا بل كان حنونا و كريما بل نزل بنفسه و علمنا بنفسه كيف نعمل الصالحات...قادنا بيده الي الطريق.

اتمني ان  يكون ردي مفهوم و واضح للاخوة المسلمين.


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2012)

*نشكركم .... علي تعبكم لرفع موضوع من 2007 *​ 
*يغلق *​ 
*من لديه أي سؤال فليتفضل بطرحه .... ولكن ليكن في تخصص القسم فقط كي لا يتعرض لمقص الأدارة*
*القسم هنا للأسئلة حول المسيحية وعقيدتها .... وليس لكلام البلاهاء* ​


----------

